# Noodle rods



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey all, I am looking to pick up another rod/reel outfit. I would like some input on what I should purchase. I am wanting to get a noodle rod suitable for steelhead. I do mess around with fly fishing, however my knowledge is very limited when it comes to noodling for steelies or salmon. I can spend a little money, but do not want to get nuts. Thanx fellas and ladies.

Sizes, manufacturers (kinda like St. Croix), weights please


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I've always like the Browning Gold Medallion if you can still find them. As much steelhead fishing that I do I could probably justify buying a big name expensive rod but why when I like the one I have. I also fish the Shimano Solstice reels. Sometimes I think people get too caught up in the expensive rods when these do just fine. I have both the 10'6 rod and the 8'6 and like the smaller rod better.

I spend more time with the fly rod but for my money that is what I would buy to keep it on the cheaper side.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

I have a couple of Dick Swan noodle rods available......


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

You gotta an 8'6" Ninja....Swan that is? How much....for the black one and might as well give me the price on the green one too.

Agree with Gunrod too. I have a $35 Quantum 10'6' I got from Meijer. Works great on big open water and off piers. I'd like a stiffer 8'6" for a few small streams I fish. Mainly just because of the backbone to keep fish out of jams and walking in the woods with it.....plus casting in tight areas.


----------



## stew105 (Oct 5, 2006)

i too agree with gunrod. i have a 10'6" gander guide series light action advantage steelhead rod i got for $30 and an abu garcia reel i got for $35. i love the rod and it has a 2 year warrenty. im sure the reel will give out before some of the more pricey reels out there but its smooth and it gets the job done just fine.

stew


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Don't give up on the Abu Garcia. They make a fine reel and don't get enough credit for it. Even their lower ends are finely made tools. 

My 10'6 is pretty much a bobber rod now.


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

I would recommend the Wild River in 10'6" with the east coast style grip.Great rod;highly recommended(I have one myself and I love it).Actually,the Swan Noodle rods by Luhr Jehnson aren't that bad.I have one that has tamed many steelhead without any problems.I only wish I had the opportunity to own one of his custom rods !


----------



## ramlund man (Dec 13, 2002)

cabelas has a fish eagle II noodle rod @ 11'6" combined w/ either a shimano spirex for $110--shimano symetre for $140--or a pflueger medalist for $120--any one of these combos would make a fine steelie rig if you chose the right size reel for adequate line capacity


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

uptracker said:


> You gotta an 8'6" Ninja....Swan that is? How much....for the black one and might as well give me the price on the green one too.
> 
> Agree with Gunrod too. I have a $35 Quantum 10'6' I got from Meijer. Works great on big open water and off piers. I'd like a stiffer 8'6" for a few small streams I fish. Mainly just because of the backbone to keep fish out of jams and walking in the woods with it.....plus casting in tight areas.


I only have 2.....both are brand new.

SNR116SL....Black Swan 11'-6".....from 2004. 

SNR80M....Black Swan 8'.....from 2002.

150 each.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks Ninja. I'll be down a few times in the next month, I'll have to stop in and see if they're the one's I want.


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

I know a lot of folks make fun of the yellow rods but the eagle claw rods are great for the price. They have a great noodley action and the are durable. I have one that I've been using for years. It is a little shorter now sinsce I slipped on some ice and fell on it and broke it. I had it repaired and it still works great. It's just a back up rod for me now but it served me well when it was my main rod. I now use a 10' G-Loomis GL2 and I like it very much. It casts great and has a great action with quick hook sets and enough give to play the fish on 4# test.


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

Replying to the top , I agree that the browning gold medallion is the best noodle rod ever made . I have used one for years and have caught 100 steelies on it and it is as strong as the first day I bought it , its only about 50 bucks or so if you can find one . Problem is , I've been lookin for another one "just to have as back up " and I can not locate one any where . Anyone seen these rods anywhere ? I prefer the 9' model . The 9 footer allows for steelie and crappie fishin with the same pole . You get backbone and tons of sensitivity without all the top jiggle of a 10' 6" . The 10' 6" is great for salmon though and makes it so much more fun than a fat stiff rod . Try it out sometime .


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

WHITE BEAR said:


> I know a lot of folks make fun of the yellow rods but the eagle claw rods are great for the price. They have a great noodley action and the are durable.
> 
> 
> > I broke my first one on an 8# hen when I was ten(still got her in,though). I broke five more over the next couple of years.Then I found out that a good noodle rod is not supposed to break like a twig! No offense,but you would be better off using a willow switch. Not trying to stir up anything.
> ...


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

Wow,maybe I just got lucky with mine but I used it for peir fishing for a few years and landed many steelhead in the 6-10# range. Never had any problems even casting up to 2oz pyramids. My only complaint would be missed fish do to the soft action and slow hook sets.


----------



## Frogfish01 (Jan 25, 2007)

Sorry to sound ignorant, but how do you exactly fish with a noodle rod? What kind of reels and what types of fishing?


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

noodles are mostly used for drifting bait under a bobber or with a pencil lead type sinker in rivers for steelhead or salmon in michigan any way...some people use them for trolling too though...the length and sencitivity allows a fisherman to use very light line...anything from meduim light down to ultra lite can be considered a noodle rod...i use em for vertical jigging for walleye and even perch some times....on the yellow rod issue lol mine got broke by my freind ...caught many large fish with it though but it was a meduim light i still use it for casting for kings browns and steel


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks for all the input fellas, I went out today and picked one up. I ended up buying a 9' Gander Mnt guide series, the advantage pro. I split the baby between a 10',6" and an 8',6" rod and went with the 9'. I like it and it is IM7 Graphite so what the heck give her a try. Picked up a reel to boot, the Shimano Sahara 2500 FB, a very surprising smooth and tight reel for only 60 bucks. Ohh, the rod I gave $40 for on sale. Spooled the spools up with Trilene XL #6 lb, and the other with #8 lb, both in low vis green, and grabbed a spool of Seaguar Carbon Pro Flourocarbon #4 lb for leader. Gonna start practicing with it after the weekend is done, and getting geared up for vacation...week of April8th and gonna head to the lake house and jump over to the Ausable from there, should be some good numbers of steelies and browns in there then. Again fellas, thank you very much for all the help.


----------



## ramlund man (Dec 13, 2002)

hey man, don't put that combo up just 'cause steelie season is over--that combo ought to do just fine pickin' on crappies and bluegills during the warm water season as well-- i know mine does double duty all year round


----------



## sticknstring (Nov 27, 2006)

I have been using a gander mtn 10' 6" noodle and today I bought a st croix wild river medium action at 8' 6" havent tried it yet but this weekend I will sure try and break her in


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

its kind of funny but i pretty much use mine for everything...after fishing with it for a few years everything else just feels to short.....


----------



## Week End Redneck (Jan 17, 2005)

soggybtmboys said:


> 9' Gander Mnt guide series, the advantage pro. Shimano Sahara 2500 FB



I have the exact same combo and love it. I actually got the reel for free when GM damaged my old reel while spooling it. Been using it ever since and landed many fish with no complaints........


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

I actually purchased a 9' gander mountain brand rod and have had no problems with it . I pulled in about 7 or 8 steelies on it in the fall down at flat rock and it worked well for a small river . It also helped me land 6 or so walleyes in the fall . I think it is a good rod for the price . Could use a few more eyes on it though . As for the 4lb leader , I dont agree with that . I also use stren low vis green 6lb and I catch just as many fish as anyone using 4 lb line or leaders . Actually I land more because they dont break you off when your using 6lb like they do with 4lb . I would save the 4lb for crappie fishin this summer .A noodle is a great rod for that too . 6lb green is all you'll need for steelies . if you go with 4lb , you will find it is unnecessary and you'll lose more fish than you'll land . Alot more tackle too . Your line breaks so easy when you get a snag that you'll be tying up all day to. Good luck .


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Having fun with the new rod. Been to Flat Rock a few times already, lost a nice one on fly tipped with a waxie, broke of on a rock when I got it up to the side.:sad: Still trying to figure out different ways to rig for steelhead. Be going to Ausable in a few weeks, hopefully have the bugs worked out by then.


----------



## wcalcaterra (Jan 25, 2007)

axisgear said:


> I would recommend the Wild River in 10'6" with the east coast style grip.Great rod;highly recommended(I have one myself and I love it).Actually,the Swan Noodle rods by Luhr Jehnson aren't that bad.I have one that has tamed many steelhead without any problems.I only wish I had the opportunity to own one of his custom rods !


I just bought the same one after snapping a Browning, Lets hope it's worth the money!!!!!


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

wcalcaterra said:


> I just bought the same one after snapping a Browning, Lets hope it's worth the money!!!!!


Which one,the St.Croix or the Swan noodle rod co.? I think they are both worth the money.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

> Originally Posted by axisgear
> I would recommend the Wild River in 10'6" with the east coast style grip.Great rod;highly recommended(I have one myself and I love it).Actually,the Swan Noodle rods by Luhr Jehnson aren't that bad.I have one that has tamed many steelhead without any problems.*I only wish I had the opportunity to own one of his custom rods !*




I have 2 brand new custom Dick Swan Rods at the store.

Look at Post # 9 in this Thread.


----------



## wcalcaterra (Jan 25, 2007)

wcalcaterra said:


> I just bought the same one after snapping a Browning, Lets hope it's worth the money!!!!!


The Wild River


----------

